# Irish Plumber



## Dave waterford (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all, im a plumber from Ireland planning to move to Canada in the next year with my wife and three kids. I,ve been looking at rentel properties and the cost of renting in different cities. Some cities are expensive but I expected that.
Does anyone know how much a plumber gets paid in Canada..???? Also does anyone know any irish plumbers working in Canada?. Any info would be great thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

HI and welcome to the forum

I can't help you but just wanted to tell me your name made me smile.. a plumber named Waterford but I guess you get told that all the time,

Good luck on your quest

maiden


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*WHERE in Canada?*

As myself and others have had to ask numerous times on here, what part of Canada are you asking about? You said you have looked at renting in different cities, but which ones. I know junior plumbers who make about $20 an hour in BC, and certfied plumbers who are paid $30-$40 in BC and another that makes $60 and hour in Northern Alberta. Alot depends on where you work and if you work for an small company or a big unionized one. If you own your own company you can charge $80-$90+ per hour and pay your employee whatever you want and keep the balance. Can you legally come to, and work in Canada?.




Dave waterford said:


> Hi all, im a plumber from Ireland planning to move to Canada in the next year with my wife and three kids. I,ve been looking at rentel properties and the cost of renting in different cities. Some cities are expensive but I expected that.
> Does anyone know how much a plumber gets paid in Canada..???? Also does anyone know any irish plumbers working in Canada?. Any info would be great thanks


----------



## Dave waterford (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes visa is sorted, Was looking atound Toronto. A lot of companies from Canada are active in Ireland advertising for skilles workers to move to Canada. Expos are set up here sponsered by the commonwealth bank looking for people to relocate to Canada.
Thank you for answering my questions.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

Dave :

Try this..... Do a Google search for "pumbers wanted to work in Toronto " and I'm sure that you will find numerous jobs being offered, with pay rates available. 

I'm going to assume that you are fully qualified, in your trade, and have some years of experience behind you ? 

Remember that although Toronto has lots of work opportunities, it is ALSO the biggest city in the country, and expensive to live in. 

By locating in one of the outlying suburbs, you can pay less rent, or if you want to buy a house, a somewhat lower price. By out lying I mean 20 to 30 miles out from the city centre. 

Let us know what you find ?

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## dealdish (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi we are from wexford and live in Estevan ,in the south east of saskatchewan.Plenty of well paid work available here.Look on saskjobs.sk.ca


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Dave, I'm from Waterford too. We're waiting on the LMO and then we plan on moving to Calgary. I've no information re plumbming jobs but check out Facebook. There's a page on there - Irish in Calgary. There's a lot of lads on there that might be able to point you in the right direction. Best of Luck!


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

How long have you been waiting for your lmo we are in the same situation 😞


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

stacyxxx said:


> How long have you been waiting for your lmo we are in the same situation &#55357;&#56862;


~We've been waiting 7 weeks now. How about you?


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

Is that for pre approved lmo?? We been waiting 4 weeks but were told originally it would only take 10-15 days


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

stacyxxx said:


> Is that for pre approved lmo?? We been waiting 4 weeks but were told originally it would only take 10-15 days


No it was a fresh application. I've been told it can take 6-8 weeks but I've on other forums it can take up to 14 weeks. You shouldn't be waiting long more. Have you tried contacting the HR office or the employer?


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah we spoke to our employer and they just said that service Canada has put a automatic message on their phones saying it can take 12-14 weeks,which to be honest I can't understand


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

stacyxxx said:


> Yeah we spoke to our employer and they just said that service Canada has put a automatic message on their phones saying it can take 12-14 weeks,which to be honest I can't understand


Yeah... I don't know. I phoned the HR Office in Edmonton the other day and they told me 6-8 weeks. I think they deal with Calgary but not 100% sure! But that's all they said to me. The hardest part is waiting isn't it? Are ye going to Calgary too?


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

Aw mayb we try tomorrow,yeah sw Calgary we going? We got a house and everything sorted now,just waiting to go,what kinda work u do?


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

Do you have the hr number xxx


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, I'm in admin but my partner is a mechanic. I dont plan on working for a while. How did you manage to sort a house out? Do you know someone or it is through a site?? Not sure of the nuber just googled it!


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

Aw cool,no me either as we have a 1 year old little boy  I search online and fell in love with one,then got in touch with the people and it was very straight forward we had the house on 1st September so it's just waiting now to get over there,just wish things would hurry up.


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

Do you have to pay rent while you're not there? Or are they holding it for you? Did you use an agency? LOl loads of questions  what does your partner/hubby do?


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah we started paying rent from September but I needed that house ha  no I just searched online for property's in the area we wanted an emailed owners direct. So much easier, he a electrician


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

Do you mind me asking where you found the house? Any news on your LMO today? Is he with Unitech?


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

I just went onto real estates ca and also just typed house to rent in sw Calgary,and searched through. No nothing today  yeah unitech x


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

Have you contacted them? I know a couple went out last week with them. Have you been on facebook? There's a unitech page on there for all the people going out there.


----------



## stacyxxx (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah lee my partner phone his boss last week and he just said about the automated service on service Canada phone line saying they have increased the waiting time to 10-12 weeks. Ah really il have a look now


----------



## Mollybags (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah there's also 2 others... irish in calgary and irish families making calgary their home


----------

